# Dragon's Blood



## The Mutant (Jan 31, 2014)

So, I have a small bottle of this on the way (the correct stuff; Sangre de Grado), and plan on putting it to good use. Just some questions though:

1) Should I add a drop of this (to 2 liter) and water with it?

2) Can I add a drop to my spray bottle (0.5 liter) and spray with it?

3) Will the Dragon's Blood be too diluted, and thus, non-effective, if used as above, and which ratio should I use instead?

The reason I'm asking, is because it's rather expensive, so I don't want to waste it unnecessarily. 



And guys, join the metric system, will ya? :wink:


----------



## Trithor (Jan 31, 2014)

I never used Dragons Blood, but I think NY Eric always recommends it, so we would hope that he knows how to use it. (my original understanding was that the correct one was from Socrota, but obviously not)
I would have recommended using EM once a month in your water, and dousing your plants completely. I have found a dramatic reduction in all infections since I started using it. (I even add it to my dogs drinking water)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2014)

Try not to dilute it too much. I just add a drop on the affected area. I'm sure a foliar usage:
2) Can I add a drop to my spray bottle (0.5 liter) and spray with it?
would work, check the bottle or w/ Mr. Gonewild for details.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary, what's EM?


----------



## Stone (Jan 31, 2014)

How do they get the blood without waking up the dragon?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2014)

Vampires.


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2014)

I use it like Eric

Cut off the affected part and libberally drip on the DB.

I think a foliar spray of asprin would also boost the plants immune system and set back the bacteria ( probably at 350 to 700 mg/L).

At this point don't feed at all until this is under control.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2014)

Hobbits


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> So, I have a small bottle of this on the way (the correct stuff; Sangre de Grado), and plan on putting it to good use. Just some questions though:
> 
> 1) Should I add a drop of this (to 2 liter) and water with it?
> 
> ...



Where did you get it? Any links appreciated.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2014)

there were websites, the healing forest, nature gone wild..., but I can't find them anymore.


----------



## eteson (Jan 31, 2014)

Here in Columbia it is very cheap, the same as andreettae. Eric you should came here and export a container full of plants and dragons.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 1, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> Gary, what's EM?



EM = Effective Microbes
Sometimes available from health shops, also 'green' stores. We have a manufacturer that prepares it in 1 litre, 20 litre and 200litre quantities. They sell it to the horse stables, chicken farms, pet stores and health shops. It has a complex collection of natural bacteria (much like Bokashi), and used with animal feeds reduces the animal flatulence, reduces the bad smell at chicken farms. Used with your water in the greenhouse it reduces the level of harmful bacteria and fungi (I assume through direct competition). I have no proof that it works, just an observation of a reduced incidence, but Autumn/Fall is not far away now and I will quickly see if it has helped or not. I had a problem at the end of last winter (started a post to ask for help) where a number of my better plants were badly affected by erwinia. I think the general consensus was that they were all too far gone to save. Of the 27 plants affected, 19 have survived (don't look great, but the infection has stopped and they are growing again) I used everything I could think of. I unspotted the plants, trimmed most of the infected tissue, washed the plant, then soaked it in a solution of fungicide. Left them unspotted, and on day two re-potted them in clean pots with clean mix. I kept them on a table outside away from the greenhouse plants. I tried Asprin, cinnamon tincture, terramycin (vet-bovine). It was only when I started adding EM to their irrigation water that I noticed a change. So now I have started to water my plants with EM added to the water once a month in the hope that it will work as a preventative.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 1, 2014)

As said before, I use it all the time, direct application on e.g. watery spots makes them dry out and stops the infection. Never tried to add in water, but perhaps it has some prophylactic effects? 
Since Rick mention aspirin, salisylic acid is an important signal substance together with hydrogen peroxide and silica in the non-specific immune system of the plants. Aspirin is not salisylic acid, but acetylated salisylic acid, but this disproportionates readily and can be used as a good alternative to salisylic acid. And Aspirin is soo much easier to dissolve. Theoretically it could be used together with hydrogen peroxide to gain max effect in boosting the immune response. The plant is totally dependent on a good silicon status though to be able to respond properly to that stresses (eg infection)


----------



## Secundino (Feb 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> there were websites, the healing forest, nature gone wild..., but I can't find them anymore.



Yeah, I went blind too, when I looked at the web..... Even_ if _the stuff works, the efforts of selling it are the best repellent I've ever seen! Just look at the images - a _Dracaena_ from Socotra copied and pasted to a distant jungle (that is the amazon, ok?!) while the plant that saps the blood is a Croton... 
So far, every good astringent will do the job. I'd prefer roibush-tea just because I love it. 

Good guarantine routine, cleanliness, very good ventilation.
Aspirin, no feeding, less humidity. 
Hydrogen peroxide. 
A Beer (in summer)
A red wine (in winter).

(And of course; if it works, keep using it.)


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Since Rick mention aspirin, salisylic acid is an important signal substance together with hydrogen peroxide and silica in the non-specific immune system of the plants. )



I also have a paper on direct effects to plant pathogens in petri dish without peroxide and silica.

In other papers on salisylic acid in plants, its interesting on how it reduces K and increases Ca in plants.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 1, 2014)

Should aspirin and H2O2 be applied as a drench, spray, or both? Are they good prophylactically?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

eteson said:


> Here in Columbia it is very cheap, the same as andreettae. Eric you should came here and export a container full of plants and dragons.


There's always a chance for a partnership!


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2014)

What exactly is Dragon's Blood? The name is certainly repellant enough
for me.


----------



## eteson (Feb 2, 2014)

abax said:


> What exactly is Dragon's Blood? The name is certainly repellant enough
> for me.



It is Croton lechleri sap.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croton_lechleri


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 2, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> As said before, I use it all the time, direct application on e.g. watery spots makes them dry out and stops the infection. Never tried to add in water, but perhaps it has some prophylactic effects?
> Since Rick mention aspirin, salisylic acid is an important signal substance together with hydrogen peroxide and silica in the non-specific immune system of the plants. Aspirin is not salisylic acid, but acetylated salisylic acid, but this disproportionates readily and can be used as a good alternative to salisylic acid. And Aspirin is soo much easier to dissolve. Theoretically it could be used together with hydrogen peroxide to gain max effect in boosting the immune response. The plant is totally dependent on a good silicon status though to be able to respond properly to that stresses (eg infection)


Hmm... Then I'll save the DB and spray with aspirin and hydrogen peroxide instead, since I have one of them, and can very easily get the other.

What ratios do you recommend for a 0.5 liter spray bottle?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2014)

If you have a source of DB, please let me know. Believe it or not people here drink it for strength. I tried it and it tastes nasty. I guess if you survive the taste you are strong!!


----------



## Stone (Feb 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If
> 
> 
> > people here drink it
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 2, 2014)

why ruin a good steak?


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you, eteson. Sounds interesting and horrible at the same time.


----------

